# How often should 1 gallon betta tank be cleaned



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I’ve heard you have to clean a 1 gallon 2-3 times a week, I’ve always done 100 percent water changes once a week and I’ve tested the water and every thing is completely safe, so I’m questioning if that’s really necessary


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

100% water changes are very stressful for the fish. Results of poor water conditions build up over time and cause the fish to get diseases. I clean my 3 gallons twice a week, I one gallon I would do 50% every other day. That’s just my opinion.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

How is it stressful though? Are their any studies, mine seem to enjoy their water changes, and don’t have affected lifespans 

I’m not saying your wrong though, but I really feel like fish don’t get as stressed as people make them out to be

my tap water is very similar to the dirty water it’s basically the same and at safe levels so nothing is changing drastically when I clean their bowls


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Stressful from the general disturbance, temp differences, etc. Saras' reply seems about right imo obviously with a larger tank you get a bit longer before the nitrates reach the same ppm as a smaller tank for th same population in it. I do %33 of my 9 gal every week, but when I was in the hospital for surgery I was able to leave it a few more weeks but the nitrates never rose above 15-20ppm in the 3 weeks and I did %75 when I was finally able to lift the bucket agan. If I fould myself in the situation with 1gal I'd be aiming for %100 water changes every 3 days but doing it in two %50s spaced out over an hour or two to let the tank settle because %100 seems like a lot of moving water sloshing in such a small volume. I have had it before where I tried to do a near %100 with my first community tank years ago and the shock near killed off the entire tank.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I respect your beliefs, but I would appreciate a link or something if you have one 

mine live like this for many years and one is 4 years old, I think some fish are weaker than betts though


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Not a belief, I'm relaying what actually happened.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I do a lot of things I do not recommend for fear someone, especially newbies, will 1) misinterpret; or 2) think if someone with experience can do it then so can they.

That 100% water changes can be stressful is more a matter how they are done than how much. Here's why: Everything else equal, _*weekly*_ 100% water changes are, in and of themselves, not the main source of stress. It is the netting; which often includes chasing the poor fish around the tank. The parameter issues come in when people do 100% water changes every few weeks or months and send fish into shock. We see it a lot in the D&E section. 

So for those listening, 100% water changes should be fine if they are done *weekly* and the fish doesn't need to be chased with a net and the new water's parameters are 0 ppm Ammonia and Nitrite and under 15 ppm Nitrate. In small tanks it is also important to change the water more often to refresh the depleted minerals and trace elements fish need for healthy lives.


----------



## 321269 (May 16, 2021)

Betta craze said:


> I’ve heard you have to clean a 1 gallon 2-3 times a week, I’ve always done 100 percent water changes once a week and I’ve tested the water and every thing is completely safe, so I’m questioning if that’s really necessary


Here is my cleaning schedule & my betta is very healthy and knows our routine. He swims into my net to be cupped on his own. I have a 1 gallon wall bowl with a nano sponge filter, mineral marble and heater. I do 100% water changes every 1.5 weeks to get waste in gravel out. I don't rinse my filter. My water is premixed with conditioner from last cleaning at room temp. I scrub everything and add the week old conditioned water, 30 min after heater goes on I add Ghost and he loves to search for any new activities or beds that may have been added!


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I do a lot of things I do not recommend for fear someone, especially newbies, will 1) misinterpret; or 2) think if someone with experience can do it then so can they.
> 
> That 100% water changes can be stressful is more a matter how they are done than how much. Here's why: Everything else equal, _*weekly*_ 100% water changes are, in and of themselves, not the main source of stress. It is the netting; which often includes chasing the poor fish around the tank. The parameter issues come in when people do 100% water changes every few weeks or months and send fish into shock. We see it a lot in the D&E section.
> 
> So for those listening, 100% water changes should be fine if they are done *weekly* and the fish doesn't need to be chased with a net and the new water's parameters are 0 ppm Ammonia and Nitrite and under 15 ppm Nitrate. In small tanks it is also important to change the water more often to refresh the depleted minerals and trace elements fish need for healthy lives.


 That’s very similar to what I do and often my fish swim into the cup, I use cups because it stresses them out less

I find this similar to my guinea pigs I fully clean their cage 1-2 a week and it stresses them out, but it has too be done whether it stresses them or not they need a clean environment so they don’t get sick, and they are completely calmed down after half a hour, and my fish seem to be the same

but people would judge you and say your a horrible piggy owner if you didn’t fully clean it once a week

and hopefully no one tells me it’s different because their fish, my guinea pigs get just as stressed out as my bettas which their not even that stressed anyways.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I’ve also occasionally had to do 90 percent water changes on my sorority which has other fish too, and no fish have ever died


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

I understand what you mean, but personally I wouldn't recommend doing 100% water changes. They aren't really necessary for healthy fish. I had a betta living in a 1 gallon temporarily, and he had a filter and heater. I only did a water change every other day, around 40-50%. This worked fine for me, and the parameters were fine too.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm just wondering why you're asking if it's working for you. You seem to be quite opposed to anyone telling you otherwise so why not just keep doing what you're doing and avoid the debate?


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m not and I’m willing to change but I was hoping someone had some Resources/ studies proving this, because I wanted to do what’s right for my fish 

I’m willing to do two 50 percent water changes I just wanted to see if anyone has any proof because I didn’t want to change the water more than necessary


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't think there has been studies so much as personal observation. I realize I'm in the minority, but IMO done properly and weekly there isn't really anything wrong with 100% water changes. Don't breeders do them to keep the fry growing? Can't remember so I could be wrong.

Unfortunately, so many do the 100% improperly (net chasing) and irregularly (more than a week between water changes). Not only do they invite netting stress they invite parameter shock and depletion of essential minerals and trace elements.

If yours are doing well I don't see a need to change. However, don't recommend for those who are sloppy and inconsistent about maintenance.


----------



## John Gault (Apr 30, 2021)

Betta craze said:


> I’ve heard you have to clean a 1 gallon 2-3 times a week, I’ve always done 100 percent water changes once a week and I’ve tested the water and every thing is completely safe, so I’m questioning if that’s really necessary


If you're not over feeding the Betta and the water is reasonably good the Betta will be better in the tank undisturbed. Enjoy your Betta and clean only as needed. The Betta prefers to be in undisturbed water. If you put up a gallon of water for future use setting out with the lid off you can do a water change when you are in the mood to do so. I don't see a need to change the water every week or 2. If your Betta is happy and active and comes to you to be fed...don't stress him out doing too frequent water changes. Enjoy your Betta.


----------

